# American Audio VLP 2500



## alexis y leidys (May 4, 2013)

Necesito este diagrama por que no solo me conformo con arreglarlo sino con mirar como trabaja,  especialmente su sistema de inyeccion, y mirar a que circuito de otro amplificador se asemeja


----------



## jestrada8 (Jun 27, 2014)

amigo en la etapa de potencia se encuentra un serial de patente como de 9 números, publicalo en el foro para poder conseguirte el esquemático en pdf


----------



## richard guilarte (Ene 10, 2015)

Para todos los colegas del foro, necesito que faciliten si esta en sus manos el diagrama del amplificador american audio vlp 2500. gracias de antemano.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 16, 2015)

Es un misterio aún, pero paciencia. no han visto el serial de la patente, ninguno?


----------



## richard guilarte (Ene 16, 2015)

Hola a todos los del foro. amigo nasaserna. jestrada8 dice que el serial de patente fue publicado aqui. pero no lo he visto. tengo el amplificador en mis manos y esos codigos no los veo por ninguna parte. oja que alguien lo vuelva a publicar. y en verdad ese asunto a sido un misterio.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 17, 2015)

Sip. Porque he trabajado con esas y de verdad suenan bien. Vamos a tener que aplicar tecnologia inversa.


----------



## richard guilarte (Ene 19, 2015)

y como es esa tecnologia? sera ir en retroceso?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2015)

Tecnología inversa es investigar lo que ya está hecho y copiarlo


----------



## richard guilarte (Ene 19, 2015)

Ha ok gracias señor dosmetros, ya entendi bien el asunto.


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 12, 2015)

creo que esta es la que buscas


----------



## julama (Jun 16, 2015)

aquí esta para el que lo necesite colegasssssssss


----------



## richard guilarte (Jul 22, 2015)

julama dijo:


> aquí esta para el que lo necesite colegasssssssss



hola amigo julama. gracias por postear ese amplificador. ya que lo andaba buscando desde el año pasado. creo que otros colegas tambien lo necesitan.mil gracias-refiriendome al american audio vlp2500


----------



## Yairman (Oct 25, 2016)

Puedes guiarte del VLP2000 es prácticamente el mismo.


----------

